
Show HN: LinkedIn Lens – Extension to replace 500+ with the # of connections - tifa2up
https://linkedinlens.com/
======
_------------_
Nice, now wait for the cease and desist email to come from LinkedIn/Microsoft,
just like they did for my extension.

